# Heat and light setup for crested geckos



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello I've just got a crested gecko 
I did research and take advice from the shop but still have a few questions 
I have just bought a juvenile 3 months old and and keeping it in a small exoterra crestie vivarium 
I was told that I just need to use a heat mat on the outside of he glass on the vivarium and also read on here that just a heat mat on its own is sufficient but the temperature isn't quite high enough it's 19 centigrade I think our room temperature at home is probably cooler than average 
I have decided to go for a ceramic overhead heater with a thermostat can anyone recommend which ones to get 
Also I have read that supplementary uv is beneficial 
Do the uv bulbs give out heat as well can I use one in conjunction with a ceramic overhead heater?
I use a arcadia basking solar spot 50W for my house gecko but that gives a temperature that would be too high for a crested gecko so I would need a different type of bulb I think


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

I think that I had been worrying unnecessarily the temperature has stabilised at a between 22 to 20 c at each end of the vivarium 
I think that I will still get a digital controller though can anyone recommend one?


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

The temperature is ok now I have ordered a habistat mat stat to make sure that the temperature doesn't get too hot in the summer 
I know in hindsight that I should have got the vivarium set up first then went back to get the gecko but to be honest I was too excited to wait


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The Heatmat will, as you have seen take a while to stabilise. When set they are quite reliable,

You may need to add another stat controlled heatsource as a basking zone in the colder months also. A 50w Halogen usually does the trick.

In terms of UVB, Yes, cresties have the same biological function of any other species and being crepuscular have an amazing array of evolved modifications to do so in the safest possible way. 

How big is the viv?

I could help you to work out the best fitting for your needs.

john


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The Heatmat will, as you have seen take a while to stabilise. When set they are quite reliable,
> 
> You may need to add another stat controlled heatsource as a basking zone in the colder months also. A 50w Halogen usually does the trick.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much John I would like you work out the correct fitting to use
I also have another vivarium with a house gecko and I started off with a heat mat but wasn't happy with the heating that it was giving out 
I went for an overhead heat source an arcadia uva spot 50 watt
I would prefer to heat the crestie with an overhead heat source and do away with the heat mat i think that ioverhead is better but am worried about overheating 
Can you please recommend the correct kit to use ?
My viv is an exoterra 18 inch tall with 12 inch bade
the shop told me to get a small viv to start with then get a full sized one when it's 's fully grown


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, its only a small viv so you are a bit limited, but a stat will do whatever you tell it. A 50w halogen if you want over head heat or a mat stat and mat will do it.

in terms of UV provision in that sized viv then the D3 ArcPod would do it. Its IP67 waterproof so fine to spray around also.

Then move up to a bigger viv and use the 24w UVFLOOD.

The most important bit, the stat!

Stats save lives and money 



lcpete said:


> Thanks very much John I would like you work out the correct fitting to use
> I also have another vivarium with a house gecko and I started off with a heat mat but wasn't happy with the heating that it was giving out
> I went for an overhead heat source an arcadia uva spot 50 watt
> I would prefer to heat the crestie with an overhead heat source and do away with the heat mat i think that ioverhead is better but am worried about overheating
> ...


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Ok, its only a small viv so you are a bit limited, but a stat will do whatever you tell it. A 50w halogen if you want over head heat or a mat stat and mat will do it.
> 
> in terms of UV provision in that sized viv then the D3 ArcPod would do it. Its IP67 waterproof so fine to spray around also.
> 
> ...


Thanks John what sort of stat can I use with a 50 W halogen ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a HabiStat dimmer stat.




lcpete said:


> Thanks John what sort of stat can I use with a 50 W halogen ?


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I use a HabiStat dimmer stat.


Excellent thanks John 
I have read that habistat have a good reputation


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Ok, its only a small viv so you are a bit limited, but a stat will do whatever you tell it. A 50w halogen if you want over head heat or a mat stat and mat will do it.
> 
> in terms of UV provision in that sized viv then the D3 ArcPod would do it. Its IP67 waterproof so fine to spray around also.
> 
> ...


Thanks John I have found the arcadia 50w halogen and will use it with the habitstat dimmer stat 
Out of interest is there any reason not to use the arcadia basking solar spot 50W UVA ?
As it will give out uva as well


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

most incandescent lamps have a small amount of UVA.

Halogens tend to last longer and use less power to create heat.

you can use the basking flood if you wish

John


----------



## lcpete (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks John


----------

